# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  TBrowse Beta

## Cave

Here is a webbrowser I made, Supports flash, Minimal UI, For speed. Will update this every 2 days, give or take.

Features:
FlashSleek and fast UITabsE-mail bug report

Updated Version:

TabsE-mail bug report


Comming Soon:

Home PageBookMarksAdd-on system  :Smilie: Etc ( Make more soon )

----------


## Cave

*Updated*

----------

